# Projekt: Microcontroller Visualisieren



## 8ull23y3 (11. Nov 2004)

Hallo...

Aufgabe:
Visualisieren diverser Microcontroller

Die Microcontroller verfügen über eine Ethernet-Schnittstelle

Auf die Microcontroller soll ein Java-Server der bei Anfrage eine XML-Datei mit diversen Informationen
sendet.
Beispiel: Temperatur etc.

Unsere Projekt-gruppe soll quasi ein eigenes Protokoll auf Basis von XML entwickeln welches die
Informationen verschiedener Controller auf einen einheitlichen Standard bringt.
Desweiteren soll eine Applikation diese Daten visualisieren können.

Kann mir einer dabei vielleicht ein paar Denkanstöße geben?!


----------



## Roar (11. Nov 2004)

hmm was is denn das problem? das erstellen oder parsen der xml files? oder das visualisieren? oder das senden?


----------



## 8ull23y3 (11. Nov 2004)

im prinzip ist das verstehen von xml/dtd trotz lektüre von tutorials und allerhand erklärungen das problem. es gibt irgendwie keine richtigen beispiele für den umgang. lann man xml auch mit php benutzen und dann mit java-applets auswerten?


----------



## Bleiglanz (11. Nov 2004)

> Auf die Microcontroller soll ein Java-Server


heisst das, da ist ein OS drauf und eine JavaJRE?

scheint sehr einfach zu sein:

einen ServerSocket auf dem Controller aktivieren, der auf Anfrage eine XML Datei zurückschickt (das geht mit out.print)??


----------



## 8ull23y3 (11. Nov 2004)

hab mich vertan sorry... auf den controllern ist ein server drauf ...glaube c oder c++ oder sogar nur assembler
die die xml dateien generieren sollen und dann abschicken


----------



## Bleiglanz (11. Nov 2004)

> im prinzip ist das verstehen von xml/dtd trotz lektüre von tutorials und allerhand erklärungen das problem. es gibt irgendwie keine richtigen beispiele für den umgang. lann man xml auch mit php benutzen und dann mit java-applets auswerten?


ja - aber wie sollen php und applets denn zusammenarbeiten?

Und dtds würde ich für den anfang mal vergessen (weil vielleicht gar nicht nötig)


> hab mich vertan sorry... auf den controllern ist ein server drauf ...glaube c oder c++ oder sogar nur assembler
> die die xml dateien generieren sollen und dann abschicken


wenn man also auf anfrage nur einen bytestrom zurückschickt, dann muss man sich vermutlich auf reines 7BIT-ASCII verlassen, das dürfte aber auch kein Problem sein


----------



## 8ull23y3 (11. Nov 2004)

was meinst du? also wir sind auf der technikerschule für e-techink im bereich für datenverarbeitung
und müssen zum abschluss eine projektarbeit leifern.
wir habe die aufgabe controller zu visualisieren welche verschiedene aufgaben erfüllen. sms-steuerung
c-control von conrad um bspw. ein haus zu steuern und sollen da nicht jeder controller das selbe "format"
ausgibt ein eigenes protokoll entwickeln welches die informationen in ein einheitlliches "format"
umwandelt das sollen wird mit xml machen und wie ich bis jetzt mitbekommen habe muss die xml datei
mit der dtd datei verglichen werden um was einheitliches hin zu bekommen. ich hab einfach keine ahnung wie ich das anstellen soll ich weiss ja noch nicht mal was die controller liefern weil keine gruppe überhaupt schon so was angefangen hat. der lehrer meinte nur ich solle mich schonmal mit xml beschäftigen einen java server zu testzwecken schreiben der eine xml wegschickt und mit ner java anwendung versuchen die auszuwerten.

Hm eines noch vielleicht ans Anmerkung... Die ankommenden daten müssen in regelmäßigen abständen aktuallisiert werden


----------



## Bleiglanz (11. Nov 2004)

> Hm eines noch vielleicht ans Anmerkung... Die ankommenden daten müssen in regelmäßigen abständen aktuallisiert werden


also ein "Push" vom Controller zum Empfänger?

Lies am besten mal die xml-Einführung bei selfhtml!


----------



## 8ull23y3 (11. Nov 2004)

hm ich hab keine ahung was du mit push meinst.
brauch ich denn noch was zusätzliches um xml in java verarbeiten zu können?


----------



## Bleiglanz (11. Nov 2004)

nein, brauchst du nix

mit push meine ich, dass der controller wohl regelmässig eine UDP Nachricht per broadcast losschicken soll? oder wie??


----------



## 8ull23y3 (11. Nov 2004)

ja denke sowas wird der machen das ist ein weiteres problem die anderen gruppen die die controller programmieren wissen selbst noch nicht wie sie das realisieren wollen. im moment wäre mir schonmal sehr geholfen wenn ich n java-server hätte der mir zum beispiel eine zufällige zahl schickt die alle zehn sekunden neu generiert in eine xml datei geschrieben wird und  dann mit nem prog ausgelesen wird.


----------

